# Your favorite amp & guitar combo and genre of playing?



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

So I've been reading up on tube amps trying to educate myself on their ins and outs and which amps I should be checking out (trying to find good kijiji deals)

I'm finding that many google hits take me to scores of forums where it seems there's everything from cult followings to a real mix. One crowd might be all about Tele's through Fenders, and others all about LP's through Marshall's.

So, what I'm wondering is this; What is your favorite amp & guitar combo and _*most importantly, what genre are you playing with that particular set up?*_


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I like this kind of thread! 
Mine is Tele, Strat & LP + Bassman or any of his descendants. Second rig should include a 335, something with p-90 and a Gretsch + Plexy 45. Third rig would be all acoustics.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

My favourite combo is my Gibson Les Paul R0 into my Allen Old Flame, which is based on a Fender Super Reverb. I use it as a clean pedal platform with my Hermida Zendrive (Dumble tones) and Xotic BB Preamp (Marshall tones). I'm not a fan of channel switching amps, probably because I've never owned a really great one. Those I've had always had something that I didn't like, for instance a loud pop when switching channels or an architecture in which the clean and dirty channels share the same tone stack or a boost that was completely over the top. I play a lot through headphones when the kids are in bed. For that, I plug my pedalboard into a Carl Martin Rock Bug, which is a preamp, DI and cabinet simulator. I play original music and a mix of jam band music, jazz fusion and some progressive rock. Influences currently include Trey Anastasio, Jimmy Herring and Steve Rothery.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

This is not going to help anybody but its my story.
My main amp is a Fender Super Reverb RI but I also use a Polytone amp on a regular basis.
My guitars include a Gibson 137 , Gibson Les Paul, EPiphone Sheraton and Joe Pass...a telecaster and a Stratocaster.

I have a set list with 24 songs that I play/practice regularly. Real nice arrangements of old classy stuff tat I like.
Georgia , Cry me a river , Only the Lonely, Summertime, And I love her ...that kind of shit.

I use just a bit of reverb. I can pick up any of my guitars, and choose a pickup or both and tweak to tone knobs 
and basically I can play my whole set and it would sound the same. 
It allways sounds like me playing....

G.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

My 57 Strat reissue loaded with Lindy Fralin vintage hot pups through my Vibroverb reissue. I played my BJr the other day and It just doesn't cut it anymore after being spoiled by the vibroverb. And they look freaking beautiful side by side. LOL The tremolo on this amp is just wow...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

amagras said:


> Third rig would be all *acoustics*.


This is becoming more my rig of choice lately.

I know that my post doesn't contribute specifically to the topic of the thread, but there is something very special (to me) about the natural sound of the acoustic.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Currently I'm enjoying an Am Std Strat with Klein S pups into a Two Rock Studio Pro. I also like trading off with an '04 Gibson LP Std Plus Top loaded with Jon Moore V59s. 

Genre of music: noise that sounds good to my ears! Supposed to sound bluesy.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

IMO
Playing rock, funky, fusion jazz / jam stuff. Usually the only guitarist. 

Gain from an amp: good for recovering. Impractical for live jam/perform.

I'm becoming enamored with 6SL7 preamp tubes (mostly ampeg a from the 50's and early 60's. ) and their tremolo is a contender amongst the all time best (for me the brown fender super).

HBs are cool yet I've noticed that they compress just slightly the signal. Great for rock, yet I'm moving more to Strat territory and p90's for the heavier stuff.

Current favorite rig: Strat into
Pedalboard (wah, dynacomp, ringer, Moratto half watt drive, tonebender I, flashback 4 >amp ---- which is the ampeg m-12 1958.

Here's that exact setup live off the floor.

(Well come to think of it it's the vantage neck thru with onamac HBs with out of phase in the centre ). Good idea of the ampeg m-12 '58 and the pedals and tremolo. 

Hope yall like 

__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fthe-hurley-jam%2Fbamase-5-frankies-post


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

When I have a purpose or gig or something, either an LP or 6120 into my Mesa LSS. I get my clean and dirt from the amp's tubes - I only put transistors in the circuit to modify the base sounds a bit here or there (boosts, solos, specific parts). This combo will work for anything from rock/blues (LP) to old rock/rockabilly/country (Gretsch).

But for jams and fun things, it can be any kind of music. So I have a variety of choices - tweed, marshall, vox, blackface - and with the Fryette any of those amps will work anywhere. I can also go strat, tele, LP, SG, ES, 6120 or even a coffee table guitar (what I call my explorer). Lots of choice, that's what I like.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

When anything involves high gain, throw me a 5150, a V30-loaded 412 and a guitar with humbuckers in it. Punk, metal, rock that amp will do it all. For clean playing I really like the tone of a Fender.

All that being said, I've ran 3 different guitars into my JCM800 2203 + pedalboard (amp is clean) with very satisfying results.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Don't have many amps to go by so when I change genres I change guitars. 

Amp is '81 jcm800 50w combo, mostly play classic rock and funky bluesy stuff. For that the LP std works best.

Heavier stuff I pull out the PRS, just plays and sounds better for heavy shit. I play the fender when I break a string on one of the others and Im too lazy to restring the whole guitar (LP with the bigsby is a bitch to restring).


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

*'62 SG Special* *+* *50's Shure 707A (harp)* *==>* *'61 Fender Super = Blues Explosion! 
*


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Yeah the super is killer. I can attest. Brown only.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

If I could narrow my favourite rig down to one guitar and one amp, I wouldn't have 7 guitars and 5 amps (chuckle). Have varying preferences playing different kinds of music or even on different days sometimes.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I have had a Siverface Deluxe since 83'. When think of how many amps have been designed around it ,,ya can't go wrong. Yeah I had envy for a Super for years but I probably *not* lifted the extra weight 1000 times. 
A Tele with a minibucker at the neck and a Gretsch pretty much takes me where I want to go ...forever


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Generally I like a combo amp with an extension cabinet. Combo to go it alone for smaller demands, extension cab for a fuller sound and increased ability to aim the sound on stage. My current choice, and the one I've used for many years, is a Traynor YCV50blue with matching cabinet. This seems to make me happy regardless of the guitar, Godin Progression or LG, Fender Telecasters, Gretsch Electromatic.

Styles? Rocking blues, classic rock, early rock, a little jazz.

However, I play a lot of swing, trad/celtic, and singer-songwriter folk music as well, mostly acoustic.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

I tend to switch up guitars more often than amps.
I'm running an old 100 watt Marshall Superbass and a first generation 5150 for amps.
Guitars include a BJ Armstrong Jr with an old P90, ES335 with Bigsby, two telecasters, a Les Paul Custom, SG, and I picked up a cheap Ibanez 7 string and plunked a half decent Dimarzio in it.
Musical style tends to lean toward garage rock, and modern-ish heavier rock.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

knight_yyz said:


> My 57 Strat reissue loaded with Lindy Fralin vintage hot pups through my Vibroverb reissue. I played my BJr the other day and It just doesn't cut it anymore after being spoiled by the vibroverb. And they look freaking beautiful side by side. LOL The tremolo on this amp is just wow...
> 
> I can just imagine what this combo sounds like. Great colour on the Strat by the way. Sweet !!!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Well after looking for "my sound" all these years i have got it as close as possible as i think it should be.
Always played SS amps with a Strat and a few pedals, now for the past couple weeks got the YGL1 Traynor combo with a Greenback and 3 different sounding Tele's. It really does the job for my classic country gig and looking forward to rocking it a bit more later. I was never a fan of tube amps cause i did not see the utility for them. Its amazing when you find the right combo and it all comes together.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Gibson ES336 into a Fender DRRI. Genre: Blues


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

Yamah SA 2200 + Twin


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I use a YGL1 with an extension cab with the band, set clean and use pedals for dirt.
The other guitarist uses a Tele exclusively, so I'll always use a HB guitar.
We play a few country tunes, mostly classic rock and some newer tunes.
That amp and cab stays at the jam space.

At home, I'm mostly using the Maz 8 head set the same, this is a pedal sponge.
I run this through a DH212 loaded with a WGS Reaper and Veteran.
When the mood arises, I'll fire up the Carmen Ghia to clean out the eardrums.
This runs through a Zbest cab with two V30s.

Anything goes at home, no specific genre, mostly practice for the band lately.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmm Blues or blues rock--and depends on my mood.
I'd like an old Fender Deluxe Reverb and hen play a Les Paul or Mustang through it.
Or a Hughes Kettner Tubemeister.

With what I have--my modded LP & JC 60 was a great combination.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Les Paul ---> Vintage Marshall for Rock


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

shoretyus said:


> I have had a Siverface Deluxe since 83'. When think of how many amps have been designed around it ,,ya can't go wrong. Yeah I had envy for a Super for years but I probably *not* lifted the extra weight 1000 times.
> A Tele with a minibucker at the neck and a Gretsch pretty much takes me where I want to go ...forever


Just out of curiosity is the Enchanted Owl just a copy?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

As far as amp/guitar/genre goes, nothing on a regular basis. It depends on what I feel like playing at any given time. Like gtone, I can't narrow things down much. Sometimes I try swing/jazz or 50s/60s rock and roll and surf but mostly just me. Usually clean, couldn't tell you what dirt is, the only pedal is the on/off pedal for the YGM2. Occasionally I play thru the Sansui RA 700 reverb amp.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Just out of curiosity is the Enchanted Owl just a copy?


Yeah.... I picked up four different framed ones at the dump


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

My favourite genre is the blues. Favourite guitar is a 1990 SG special. Favourite amp is a recently acquired Vox AC15C2. The pickups in the SG are Gibson '59 Les Paul reissues. They were only in a few guitars in the late 80's early 90's. The fret board is ebony. It's an oddball SG also only made for a few years. It has three knobs, two volume and one tone. Depending on which channel I use in the Vox it can do great cleans for something like Stormy Monday or it can get down and dirty for Spoonful.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

A vintage Fender amp 40W or more with more than one speaker. Prefer models with built in Reverb and Tremolo. Starting with a great clean amp, I add pedals when needed. American or Mexi Strat with some Fender Custom Shop pickups. Styles include blues, rock, country. 

I know thats not specific but I have tried several options with these requirements. Those ingredients produce very similar results. 

For example:
Twin Reverb, Super Reverb, Pro Reverb, Vibrolux Reverb, Bassman, Bandmaster, Showman, all great clean platforms for pedals. Blackface or Silverface. Any one works great.


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)

My favourite amp is the Peavey Delta Blues 1-15 that I bought used a couple of years ago .

Favourite guitar , that is a tough decision , I have a few , my Epiphone ES 339 Pro kicks ass , as does it's P90 brother.











The Blues or 70's rock / southern rock /swamp


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Not sure it's my all time favourite but I really like this set up right now. Classic rock and blues, as usual.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i don't play anywhere besides the rehearsal studio, (except at home) and when i have a choice, i like an orange rockverb through a 4x10 and my LP. 
i play basic, good-time heavy rock and some blues stuff


----------



## fsone (Feb 23, 2015)

My combo is a Vox AC4C1 tube amp and my #1 axe Godin Session Strat. I play classical rock, blues and some pop music. Also pick up my Squire Strat at times.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm going to change my mind  After spending most of the morning trying to tweak an 11 rack into something that I like in a live setting I decided to take a break. Plugged into my old '67 Traynor YSR-1, modded by Wild Bill many years ago to Plexi-ish specs, and lost myself to pure tonal nirvana for about 2 hours. I've got ringing in my ears now but this thing is just the best pedal platform I've had, doesn't seem to matter what I plug into it. Takes single coils and humbuckers equally well and just loves good OD and fuzz pedals. 

I don't think the 11 rack will ever get there but I'll keep trying.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Oh, it's so easy for me. Les Paul, JTM45, 70's rock. WOO!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Fender Super-Sonic 22 with Squier CV 60's Telecaster (P-rail in the neck & SD 1/4lb in the bridge)
genre is a texas/grunge fusion


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

I play This Through That. 




98' Standard, 09' Electradyne


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

I play everything from ambient to funk to prog metal. I've had very few amps and always learned to work with them. Longest going is an Orange AD30, first the head into a neat 4x10 cab, and then traded just the head for the 2x12 combo as it suited my needs at the time. I picked up a Engl e530 preamp a couple years ago to record into an interface, and bought a solid state power amp for it this year for a super light, super tight sounding hard rock to metal rig.. 

My go to guitar is a Kinal tele. Hand made from a great luthier Mike Kinal in Vancouver. Pretty classic, fralin blues deluxe in the bridge, unknown lipstick in the neck. This goes from clean funk/jazz to full out metal without shame. Plays like butter. I also have a charvel superstrat and a les paul special with p100's that see very little use. When acoustic I play a Martin D35. It was my first big investment at 16 and sounds better than ever, being hugely inspiring anytime you play it.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm a Tele through a Blackface guy, or a 335 through a Tweed. Depends on whether I'm in a country mood or a blues rock mood. Sometimes they cross over to each other too


----------

